# On the attractiveness of the Reformed faith to Hispanics



## dnlcnwy (Jun 18, 2021)

I have read some of the older threads here on outreach to Hispanics. I feel a need to comment further on this topic. I am of the opinion that the Hispanic community is white for the harvest right now due to the deterioration of the traditional sources of spirituality in these communities. Without naming names, these churches have deteriorated into an effiminized notion of diviine and household authority that leaves the representative Hispanic cold. I know some Hispanics, and the reformed concept of a masculine and authoritative God who disciplines his children to produce appropriate behavior and expects the man of the house to be the leader and disciplinarian in his sphere of influence resonates very strongly with his concept of deity and family. Is this board making any effort to reach the Hispanic community? Are there any mission or outreach efforts that we support or coordinate with?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 18, 2021)

dnlcnwy said:


> Is this board making any effort to reach the Hispanic community?


Perhaps I am speaking out of turn here, but I don't think this board makes any effort to "reach out" to anyone. This isn't a ministry, and "reaching out" is not its purpose. If someone wants to join this board, they find it and sign up. That's it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 18, 2021)

dnlcnwy said:


> the Hispanic community is white for the harvest right now


This made me laugh! You mean white-adjacent? Or ripe? Lol

I am Hispanic, admittedly half. You might be on to something with regard to certain insulated immigrant communities but, let's just say Hispanics are notoriously diverse, which is something that Dems in particular don't understand.

Aside from speaking Spanish ( Which I refused to learn because everyone who approached always asked me "Can you translate? You speak it right??"), I am not sure what else one would do differently since people assimilate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 18, 2021)

That's an interesting observation. Most of the Hispanic Christians in my life are heavily charismatic and don't seem to be looking for anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 18, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> This made me laugh! You mean white-adjacent? Or ripe? Lol


Jn.4:35, "Say not ye, There are yet four months, and _then_ cometh harvest? behold, I say unto you, Lift up your eyes, and look on the fields; for they are *white already to harvest*."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ZackF (Jun 18, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> I am Hispanic, admittedly half. You might be on to something with regard to certain insulated immigrant communities but, let's just say Hispanics are notoriously diverse, which is something that Dems in particular don't understand.
> 
> Aside from speaking Spanish ( Which I refused to learn because everyone who approached always asked me "Can you translate? You speak it right??"), I am not sure what else one would do differently since people assimilate.


I’m 1/4 Lebanese and I’ve had people come to me over the years and ask me where I’m from. I do speak some Spanish but no Arabic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jun 18, 2021)

If masculinity were the main draw, I fear it would mean we missed the heart of the gospel. Most Hispanic cultures have been heavily influenced by Catholicism (with its works-righteousness and penchant to keep believers insecure and worried that God will punish them) and Pentecostalism (with its pressures to maintain an experience-driven faith that likewise leads to insecurity or fakery). The doctrines of grace found in the gospel of Christ are the refreshing answer to those kinds of religion, and this grace is what Reformed churches need to preach.

Yes, there are conservative family values connected to the Christian faith that will also appeal to many people of Hispanic heritages. And yes, in the political arena, both camps have largely missed this. But in the church arena, family values are not what we should be leading with with when we proclaim Christ.

Reactions: Like 6 | Amen 1


----------



## jw (Jun 18, 2021)

I don’t really target folks based on such things. Try to let this little light shine, crying out to the LORD to keep it clean and polished, and dwell with my fellow sons of Adam (and -LORD willing- Christ), being ready to give an answer, to tell them the great things Christ has done for me, and to give a word in season to him who is weary.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 19, 2021)

dnlcnwy said:


> I have read some of the older threads here on outreach to Hispanics. I feel a need to comment further on this topic. I am of the opinion that the Hispanic community is white for the harvest right now due to the deterioration of the traditional sources of spirituality in these communities. Without naming names, these churches have deteriorated into an effiminized notion of diviine and household authority that leaves the representative Hispanic cold. I know some Hispanics, and the reformed concept of a masculine and authoritative God who disciplines his children to produce appropriate behavior and expects the man of the house to be the leader and disciplinarian in his sphere of influence resonates very strongly with his concept of deity and family. Is this board making any effort to reach the Hispanic community? Are there any mission or outreach efforts that we support or coordinate with?


There are quite a few Hispanic Reformed Baptists. From what I understand, the largest RB churches in the world are in the Dominican Republic.

I can't think of a specific mission at this moment, however. In general I think it may often be a bit more informal than that.

I used to know a guy who used to go to Mexico and Guatemala distributing Calvinistic literature, etc. but he is no longer in the ministry. And it had gotten too dangerous due to the cartels anyway. I think he used to distribute things from Chapel Library (along with other material) to pastors who were typically into Word Faith charismania.


----------



## dnlcnwy (Jun 19, 2021)

You are absolutely correct, we must never take the spotlight off grace when we reach out to any people group. I am a firm believer in that. Think of calling people to an awareness of the masculinity and authority of the God of the bible as a back yard barbeque that draws interested souls in to a place where we can emphasize that they really don't deserve such a God but that by grace he want's them anyway. And yes, I know that this board is a place for the exchange of reformed ideas, but it is nice to find out about other ministries of interest through it.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 19, 2021)

"Hispanics" is a broad and dare I say internally _diverse _category. Applying a broad strategy to Hispanics would be as effective as developing one for Anglophones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 19, 2021)

ZackF said:


> "Hispanics" is a broad and dare I say internally _diverse _category. Applying a broad strategy to Hispanics would be as effective as developing one for Anglophones.


Yep, good point. In our efforts to “reach out” (whatever that means) to various groups, let’s not fall into the racism of the CRT social justice communists—namely, assuming that every ethnic demographic is a uniform, homogenous, distinctionless monad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jun 19, 2021)

There are large Dominican and Colombian populations in our area, and I'm afraid many of them have no interest in assimilating--within their little communities, they can get by perfectly without having to speak English. Any service or good they need can be procured from Spanish-speaking businesses, and they all maintain strong ties to the 'old country,' returning often for visits and some planning to retire there. There are also an astonishing number of Spanish-service Pentecostal churches.
Our church has translation of the reading and sermon into Spanish for a smattering of Dominican attendees, but it's a far cry from their being able to participate in all the elements of worship, since they can neither sing along nor attend to the prayers with understanding.
I think also that we could call a native Spanish-language pastor to start a work in our area, similar to one that exists in New Jersey, and pluck some brands from the fire of catholicism and pentecostalism.
There are robust and even large Reformed Baptist churches in Colombia and the DR, and not a few in Cuba as well. Whether true religion appeals to Latinos because of their culture is less sure than that it appeals to all whom the Spirit draws to Himself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jun 19, 2021)

ZackF said:


> "Hispanics" is a broad and dare I say internally _diverse _category. Applying a broad strategy to Hispanics would be as effective as developing one for Anglophones.


Well, the strategy would be to preach the Gospel to them in a language they understand. Beyond that, the Bible gives no strategic directions.


----------



## ReformedCuban (Jun 19, 2021)

Well, if my name is of any indication, I’m of Hispanic heritage. In my church, there are many people who can’t speak English simply because they can get by without having to learn the language. So (unfortunately), the services are divided into two services: the English-speaking service and the Spanish-speaking service.

As for reaching out to other unbelieving Hispanics, might I suggest that it’s wise to simply reach them out as fellow image-bearers of God who are in a state of misery and sin, and share the hope of forgiveness of sins through the blood of Jesus. Some may be detached from their heritage, so it’s best to share with them the gospel of Jesus which is for people of every tribe, tongue, people and nation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 2


----------



## Jonathco (Jun 22, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Perhaps I am speaking out of turn here, but I don't think this board makes any effort to "reach out" to anyone. This isn't a ministry, and "reaching out" is not its purpose. If someone wants to join this board, they find it and sign up. That's it.


I agree with Taylor. The PB's intended purpose it not an online outreach ministry. Frankly, that's the local church as well as Christians simply letting their light shine before men. 

Does the PB minister to people? Certainly, I have been greatly blessed by edifying and admonishing conversations on here; however, the PB is not (and should not become) a para-church, online, outreach ministry which circumvents the church.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jun 22, 2021)

Jonathco said:


> …the PB is not (and should not become) a para-church, online, outreach ministry which circumvents the church.


In other words, Puritan Board should not become The Gospel Coalition.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jonathco (Jun 22, 2021)

Taylor said:


> In other words, Puritan Board should not become The Gospel Coalition.


Yeah... if we could _not_ do that, it'd be great.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

